# Misting of Windows



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

Looking for some direction for cleaning my windows to prevent misting. I have tried, Angel wax glass cleaner, domestic window spray, water and detergent all to no avail. I still get misting very easily 

Where am I going wrong? Can't believe I've had so much trouble with this, or am I expecting too much ie super free all the time?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

You could try an anti mist product, I know carpro do one. 

Gonz.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Have you found what's causing them to mist up all the time ?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Try near ipa on them.use with CLEAN ( read new )cloths
It's more than likely a fine coat of something on them that isn't shifting with normal methods. Then as already said an anti must product.
Failing that always crack the window half inch to keep the air circulating


----------



## 11redrex (Sep 11, 2014)

Astonish anti-fog window cleaner is pretty bloody good and it's a regular in the pound shops.
You may have damp in the car causing the misting. Any damp carpets/cloths/work clothes etc in there ? 
I had a little rechargeable dehumidifier years ago for my 4x4, which was always damp inside. I think they're designed for caravans, but it worked pretty well.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

turn on your a/c and it will clear it in seconds


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

If the car is full of people crack the windows open, as someone else said get the heaters on to get the air moving. If it's damp inside get it dried out. You need to address the damp causing the misting first before looking at whatever product will help.


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

AllenF said:


> Try near ipa


I'm not familiar with this terminology .

All carpets etc bone dry thus the frustration.

Will try new cloth and anti fog product.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

You don't have rubber matts do you?

Recently I've tried carchem anti fog but still trying to decide if I rate it or not. I've used dehumidifier bags on the dash and along with anti fog I still had a misting/near wet windscreen last week, there wasn't anything in the car I know that was damp nor any leaks. The only thing I can think of is that I got in and out the car with wet shoes (was tipping down that morning iirc) and left a small puddle on my rubber car mats which throughout the day caused this, since then it hasn't been bad at all thankfully.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Neat Isopropanol alcohol aka IPA


----------



## dexter101 (May 29, 2014)

Misting windows doesn't always mean there's a leak, especially on modern cars. Mazda for example are renowned for steaming up. Dealer service department even said it. They said always leave the air con on.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

has it been long since you've changed the pollen filter?


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

alternatively, put some (unused  cat litter in a bag..it sucks up the humidity quite well..


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

dexter101 said:


> Misting windows doesn't always mean there's a leak, especially on modern cars. Mazda for example are renowned for steaming up. Dealer service department even said it. They said always leave the air con on.


My VW Golf is a devil for misting up on some days in winter and it's a well-known design /air conditioning problem which is well reported around the inter-web.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

My car used to always steam up. I tried Rain-X Anti Fog and it didn't cure it. I then got these silica gel boxes off ebay. Put 2 on my dash board and I haven't had to wipe the window since. It still steams up a bit but clears quickly when the air hits it.


----------



## SLM3 (Oct 3, 2012)

New pollen filter, turn off heating recirculation and if needed you can get the reusable dehumidifiers online for about £7 (They have a colour indicator when full and can be microwaved). That sorts most cars with misting without using any special products


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Some cars simply more susceptible as stated wet weather especially winter with walking snow or water into the car can create more condensation.

The cattier in socks i have done before but i use the little been bag affair that has the indicator spot its blue to start with then turns pink or white i think when it needs a blast in the microwave.

Get some on the window but mainly only when first getting in the vehicle and a blast from the fan shifts it then.

Mine came from asda about the £5 mark at the time but sure they will be in other places.


----------



## nick9one1 (Dec 28, 2010)

what car is it?

If there is water in the car almost nothing will stop misting, you need to find the root cause.

Are you carpets bone dry?

Maybe setup a hosepipe spraying over the drivers side, get in the passenger side and see if you can see any drips. then do the same for the other side.

A bit of gummi pflege on the seals works wonders for stopping small leaks.

Couple of ideas here on finding the source





Another tip is to keep a dehumidifier in the car ...

http://s9.postimg.org/beg5jbkhr/image.jpg

You can pick them up from the pound shop.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

My Saab convertible was the same.
A/C permanently on during the winter and the roof permanently down during the summer

As someone said, has the pollen filter been changed recently?
I suspected the filter was damp or water lodged in the pipework?

A spot of neat washing up liquid on a cloth wiped over the windows stops the micro beading that is the windows misting, it breaks the surface tension so although the window may still be wet you can still see through it.
Works well on Beetles with no heater to speak of


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

i recently bought some Wilko large glass cloths, which are short mf one side and waffle weave on reverse - they are only £2.99 and the waffle weave side is great when the windows mist up and you need to get going fast - one wipe and they are clear and dry - no streaking at all.

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/wilko-microfibre-detail-glass-cloth/invt/0344798


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> turn on your a/c and it will clear it in seconds


Exactly so simple.


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

Glass polish like Autosmart glass glow on the inside of the window.


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

If the windows are heavy with condensation, then try wiping down with kitchen roll or that blue garage roll stuff. This will soak up more moisture much quicker than a micro fibre cloth, which can just push moisture around. 
Then polish/glass cleaner and wipe off and try and make sure that windows have no residue on them. Carpro Eraser is pretty good for inside use as it can get rid of most stuff.
My car is terrible this time of year but as long as you can get the moisture away, then the AC can keep on top of it between wipe downs.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I got a Wilkos waffle glass towel for £2.99 and keep it in my car now. You can wipe condensation away without smearing the glass.


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Having the aircon running will help but only if the pollen filter is in good condition. I would start by checking the filter and changing that as poor filter always shows as Windows misting up.


----------



## LewisB5 (Nov 7, 2014)

I used to have this issue with my Corsa. Someone somewhere recommended this:






It's a bag with some fine granules in it which soaks up the water in your car. When the heater is on it just evaporates out of the bag. I leave it on my parcel shelf so the sun can dry it out. I only noticed how good it was when it was popped by someone wearing heels when I had it under the drivers seat.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Wife's CRV has a condensation issue. Pain in the backside as it takes a good 5+ mins to clear. Got myself one of those Pingi reusable bags, never had a problem since.


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

shakey85 said:


> Wife's CRV has a condensation issue. Pain in the backside as it takes a good 5+ mins to clear. Got myself one of those Pingi reusable bags, never had a problem since.


Will using a dehumidifier in the car not dry out materials like leather?


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Maybe this sounds silly, but make sure your car's heater setting is to bring new air in as opposed to recirculating it.

Only other thing that I could think of, and has already been mentioned is damp in the car.

Hope you get it sorted cause it really is a pain


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You should also have a look at your pollen filter - if it's bunged up, it'll cause condensation on your Windows too. 

Hope this helps. 

Cooks


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Forsh said:


> A spot of neat washing up liquid on a cloth wiped over the windows stops the micro beading that is the windows misting, it breaks the surface tension so although the window may still be wet you can still see through it.
> Works well on Beetles with no heater to speak of


Ah no, washing up liquid strips lsp. It couldn't possibly leave something behind like you say. That would make some established dw look very silly. Can't be possible


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

adjones said:


> Ah no, washing up liquid strips lsp. It couldn't possibly leave something behind like you say. That would make some established dw look very silly. Can't be possible


I use washing up liquid on my motorcycle helmet visor. 1 drop then smear the inside with a tissue. Then with another wipe across the visor same direction left to right. Not crystal clear but 1000 times better than fogging up in winter.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

You could do the same as with swimming goggles and wipe spit all over the inside of your windscreen ...


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Rían P said:


> Maybe this sounds silly, but make sure your car's heater setting is to bring new air in as opposed to recirculating it.
> 
> Only other thing that I could think of, and has already been mentioned is damp in the car.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted cause it really is a pain


This is good advice! Recycling the same air with moisture from breathing etc will fog it up quickly especially if it's raining. Then use isopropanol (or however your spell it) followed by a decent anti fog


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

I love the heated windscreen in my Modeo, I feel very smug on a winters morning 😝

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

Leooo said:


> This is good advice! Recycling the same air with moisture from breathing etc will fog it up quickly especially if it's raining. Then use isopropanol (or however your spell it) followed by a decent anti fog


Yeah but people forget they have pollen or in cabin filters and forget to change them. So the spores, fungus, bacteria etc is still being blown onto the windscreen no matter how many times you clean the windscreen it could be coming from the vents and or filters

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

The Carpets fitted to Cars these days are using various plastic type materials as backing and Soundproofing, what I'm getting at is not to rely on touch alone for dampness, many Car owners have found the Carpet surface to be dry but pools of water underneath, one way to check this without too much bother is to use a fine pronged Damp Detector, then work back to find the source.
I know the original post was in the winter, so the problem may not be there just now, however another area to look at is how many liquid containers do you store inside the Car, plastic bottles, tin cans etc give off condensation in cold temperatures, I call this the 'Shed Factor', have a look at the underside of your wooden Shed Roof during the Winter with all the tins of Paint and plastic Garden products, condensation soaks the Timber, the removal of containers also cured the condensation on the underside of the Boot Lid on my small booted Mx-5.
I also used washing up liquid on my full face Motorcycle Helmet Visor, it worked perfectly, likewise a brilliant little tin of Anti Fog made by Boots, think it been replaced by Cloths now.


----------

